# Chips & Salsa (2.5L 08 Rabbit)



## MKV703 (Oct 18, 2008)

Do any of these Chips have more advantages over the others?
Unitronic - http://www.unitronic.ca/perfor...&y=11
GIAC - http://www.giacusa.com/news.php?newsid=70
REVO - http://www.revotechnik.com/pro...=1019


----------



## daemontrym (Feb 13, 2008)

*Re: Chips & Salsa (MKV703)*

I think claimed hp from the three will be about the same but the delivery will be a little different.
I would go with GIAC though because I like the idea of them giving you the flash loader with the software on it. You just have to pay 50 dollars for each option you want to put on the flashloader. Plus you dont have to take out the ECU to get it flashed you just use the flash loader to use it.
Rev hang and other stuff I am not sure of really because I am not chipped. To me with what you pay for the gains its really not worth it to flash it unless you install a turbo or build up the internals of the motor.
I wish some of these places would sell packages similar to some the american cars. Like how LT1, LT4's, LS1's, and LS7's have actual kits that come with software to run them.
Like an intake manifold, throttle body, heads, cams, and certain valves/valve grind in the heads to maximize the software.
Or how some of the rebuild kits are where its tuned software, your regular hotrod stuff like cams, pistons, valves, headwork, and stuff like that that runs with the software. Along with intake manifolds and throttle bodies.
I think this motor has a lot of potential for it to be uncorked you just need the right setup.


----------



## charlie.macpherson (Jun 15, 2008)

with all flash programs you dont have to pull out the ecu unless you go for the c2 program 
i went with revo and there is a difference, best bet is to go with a dealer thats closest to you that way incase you need a reflash 


_Modified by illblood at 3:39 PM 11-12-2008_


----------



## easy cheese (Aug 3, 2008)

*Re: Chips & Salsa (MKV703)*

They say the Unitronic software is virtually undetectable by VW and and plus it only 350$ for 91oct and 400$ for 93oct. and it drop me 3 tenths faster in the 1/4 mile on a stock car. and on the software be undetectable i drop my tranny(my fault) and still got the warranty work done on it free of charge

_Quote, originally posted by *MKV703* »_Do any of these Chips have more advantages over the others?
Unitronic - http://www.unitronic.ca/perfor...&y=11
GIAC - http://www.giacusa.com/news.php?newsid=70
REVO - http://www.revotechnik.com/pro...=1019


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

*Re: Chips & Salsa (MKV703)*

I'm going w/ GIAC when I get chipped. You can't go wrong w/ them http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Do they have it for 08' and up?
I saw Unitronic does.


----------



## FRANZMOORE (Mar 25, 2007)

*Re: Chips & Salsa (2ohgti)*

I had the Unitronic 91 oct. program installed a couple of months ago. Have to say it was worth it, could feel a difference without a doubt. My only issue with Unitronic is I wanted the 93 oct. program as gas stations around me usually carry 87, 89, or 93 octane, but Unitronic didn't have a 93 oct. program available for my ecu. Was told they would work on one for me but nothing was ever forthcoming. I emailed them a couple of times but havent heard anything. Hate to pay for 93 oct. and not see any benefit, though the price of gas has been coming down lately. Looking into GIAC at this point.


----------



## FRANZMOORE (Mar 25, 2007)

*Re: Chips & Salsa (FRANZMOORE)*

Oh yeah, and the mpg went down dramatically at first, but it has creeped back up somewhat.


----------



## FRANZMOORE (Mar 25, 2007)

*Re: Chips & Salsa (MKV703)*

Yes, that was what they indicated, and what I wanted, but when I went to get the car flashed, the shop could not find an apllicable 93 program for my specific ecu part number, so I settled for the 91 as I had already had the car in the shop. There was some assurance that once the 93 program was available, they would do the upgrade but, as I said, nothing has been made available for my specific ecu thus far.


----------



## easy cheese (Aug 3, 2008)

*Re: Chips & Salsa (FRANZMOORE)*

dude i thank some one sold you some wolf cookies

_Quote, originally posted by *FRANZMOORE* »_Yes, that was what they indicated, and what I wanted, but when I went to get the car flashed, the shop could not find an apllicable 93 program for my specific ecu part number, so I settled for the 91 as I had already had the car in the shop. There was some assurance that once the 93 program was available, they would do the upgrade but, as I said, nothing has been made available for my specific ecu thus far.


----------



## FRANZMOORE (Mar 25, 2007)

*Re: Chips & Salsa (easy cheese)*

Yeah. I'm not sure what wolf cookies are, but my point was the customer service from Unitronic is less than fantastic.


----------



## easy cheese (Aug 3, 2008)

*Re: Chips & Salsa (FRANZMOORE)*

wolf cookies= lies, bs, nonsense

_Quote, originally posted by *FRANZMOORE* »_Yeah. I'm not sure what wolf cookies are, but my point was the customer service from Unitronic is less than fantastic.


----------



## FRANZMOORE (Mar 25, 2007)

*Re: Chips & Salsa (easy cheese)*








Yeah, then I have to agree!


----------



## darkk (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: Chips & Salsa (FRANZMOORE)*

I had the C2 reprogramming done back in march. cost $250. at the time. It was the best money I ever spent on the car. it removed the drive-by-wire-lag,eliminates the rev-hang,helped eliminate stalling because the idle is very low on stock 2.5's redline moved to 6700rpm,useable power from about 2000 rpm up to redline. overall driveability is much much better and the gas mileage went up slightly. I am very happy I had it done. I have since installed a C2 stage 2 turbo kit,which is a whole other bunch of greatness!!!


----------



## vince557 (Feb 18, 2006)

*FV-QR*

i had the unitronic stage 1+ 93 oct. program for my 08 and i love it


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*FV-QR*

GIAC, $300, dual mapped for 91 and 93 octane (automatically switching maps between the two), throttle response much improved, power greatly improved, gas mileage upped (assuming you aren't WOT everywhere), rev limiter raised, speed limiter gone, the list continues








Oh, and of course, the ability to switch to stock mode, race gas, Valet (AKA Golf Cart mode, really, it is), and Kill to prevent engine starts.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Give us a call with any further questions, we are a short trip up I-95 from you!


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: (illblood)*

 

_Quote, originally posted by *illblood* »_with all flash programs you dont have to pull out the ecu unless you go for the c2 program 

We actually have a Dealer Flashload program now in place so that you can get C2 Drive Thru Flashloading at local dealers. For anyone that is anxious to get 2.5L performance software from the first company to offer the market both 2.5L Normally Aspirated AND Forced Induction software....encourage your local shops to give us a call and get setup with the hardware so that you too can be C2UNED.
Chris
C2

_Quote, originally posted by *darkk* »_I had the C2 reprogramming done back in march. cost $250. at the time. It was the best money I ever spent on the car. it removed the drive-by-wire-lag,eliminates the rev-hang,helped eliminate stalling because the idle is very low on stock 2.5's redline moved to 6700rpm,useable power from about 2000 rpm up to redline. overall driveability is much much better and the gas mileage went up slightly. I am very happy I had it done. I have since installed a C2 stage 2 turbo kit,which is a whole other bunch of greatness!!!

Still only $249 and available in 87/91/93 octane programs. We also offer CAI specific software at NO EXTRA CHARGE......and no CEL










_Modified by C2Motorsports at 3:24 PM 11-17-2008_


----------



## Lower it!! (Aug 1, 2007)

*Re: (MKV703)*

I've had GIAC for over a year and a half, and love it. Never an issue, throttle response is amazing. Feels better than my Mk3 VR. <3 GIAC
Only downside is going through 93 putting the pedal down more often. Wait I guess that's the upside!


----------



## vw93to85 (May 10, 2007)

*Re: (Lower it!!)*

I just got Revo'd yesterday and I'm loving it. Even just cruisen around town I can notice a difference. Or reving it out to 6,500 which sounds awesome.


----------



## charlie.macpherson (Jun 15, 2008)

i think my revo just messed up my car, it bugging out rps are going nuts idleing mad high and hard engine braking not to mention the cel came on to damn


----------



## NaKoRuRu (Jun 5, 2005)

*Re: (C2Motorsports)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C2Motorsports* »_ 
We actually have a Dealer Flashload program now in place so that you can get C2 Drive Thru Flashloading at local dealers. For anyone that is anxious to get 2.5L performance software from the first company to offer the market both 2.5L Normally Aspirated AND Forced Induction software....encourage your local shops to give us a call and get setup with the hardware so that you too can be C2UNED.
Chris
C2
Still only $249 and available in 87/91/93 octane programs. We also offer CAI specific software at NO EXTRA CHARGE......and no CEL









_Modified by C2Motorsports at 3:24 PM 11-17-2008_

Is there a list of dealers that offer this service? So we know which dealers are closest to us.


----------



## vw93to85 (May 10, 2007)

*Re: (illblood)*


_Quote, originally posted by *illblood* »_i think my revo just messed up my car, it bugging out rps are going nuts idleing mad high and hard engine braking not to mention the cel came on to damn

Grammer > You


----------



## charlie.macpherson (Jun 15, 2008)

wasnt the revo, the hoses on my intake popped off


----------



## vw93to85 (May 10, 2007)

*Re: (illblood)*

200 miles on the Revo and I'm lovin it. Now it's time for stronger motor/trans mounts then a new clutch.


----------



## seanmcd72 (May 14, 2008)

*Re: (NaKoRuRu)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NaKoRuRu* »_
Is there a list of dealers that offer this service? So we know which dealers are closest to us.

X2 
Would like to see a list of C2 dealers. And update your website with some of this info!







It will be a while before I'm home visiting in Louisville...


----------



## twistedneck (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: (seanmcd72)*

I am also looking for a C2 dealer in the Detroit Michigan area..
Jeff C


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: (twistedneck)*

 

_Quote, originally posted by *twistedneck* »_I am also looking for a C2 dealer in the Detroit Michigan area..
Jeff C


We presently do not have a dealer in your area....BUT if there is a shop that you feel would benefit from a C2Motorsports Dealership, please feel free to have them contact us.
C2


----------



## BlackRabbit2point5 (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: (C2Motorsports)*

are you guys going to have a mult-itune handheld flashloader like GIAC or cruise stalk switching like APR, cuz I really want a separate 100oct mode for water meth on my turbo bunny, its pretty much the only thing hanging me up from wanting to do water meth


----------



## speedster5555 (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: Chips & Salsa (MKV703)*

i went with giac and i really feel a diffrence


----------



## v3ntovolkswag3n (Nov 19, 2004)

*Re: Chips & Salsa (speedster5555)*


_Quote, originally posted by *speedster5555* »_i went with giac and i really feel a diffrence

Ditto. Only way to go


----------



## twistedneck (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Chips & Salsa (v3ntovolkswag3n)*

From what i read the GIAC does not eliminate rev hang.. please correct me if i'm wrong, there is a GIAC dealer in Michigan and i would not have to send out my ecu.


----------



## steaguejr (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: Chips & Salsa (twistedneck)*

has anyone gotten a dyno done? I want to know what is put out on the wheels. I don't want crank. thanks


----------



## MRMK2 (Jun 16, 2008)

*Re: Chips & Salsa (steaguejr)*

So I have been doing research on this. In the past on my cars I took the ECU out and sent it to have a chip installed and reinstalled the ECU when I got it back and it was done and ready to go. 
That was before these flash loaders.... The question I have and I am really not seeing a clear yes or no answer is:
Do you need to install the chip in order to use the flash loader or can you jsut flash the stock chip using the flash loader with the ROM you want to run?


----------



## sagerabbit (Aug 14, 2007)

Take your car to a dealer (chip dealer that is) and they will adjust your stock chip. No need to remove and mail it in.


----------



## rabbit07 (Feb 22, 2007)

when I had my rabbit I had the unitronic chip and man was there a difference. once i put on the intake and exhaust, all I can say is wow.


----------

